# Just my Batik Nerite. :)



## freediver (Jan 22, 2012)

Where did you get him from? Nice!!!!!


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Msjinkzd here on the forum.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/invertebrates-msjinkzd/165648-sale-february-16-2012-amano-sale.html


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

They are awesome! I just got these guys shipped to me instead of the regular zebra nerite snails that i ordered. 

Sometimes you have to call a win.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Mar 8, 2007)

very nice i really like these since each shell is different.


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Bree, definitely a win.  I have a Zebra, 2 Horned Bumble Bees and the Batik. The Batik is definitely the most striking of the bunch. I'll get more to see the different patterns. I used to like Mystery Snails but they poop too much and try to escape. I haven't had my Nerites try to go overboard yet.


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Ha ha, maybe you just got lucky...i have four in my 55 gallon and two of them are escape artists, one crawled acrossed the carpet leaving a slime trail and the other had to have been out of the tank for two days or so before i found him...all still alive!


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

Uh ok. I'll have to keep an eye out then because that tank is not covered.


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

I have nerite snails in various wide open aquarium and haven't had a single one escape.
However at work they are always trying to escape- even thought they are closed top aquariums. Haha And are always crawling through the sump filters!


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

lol 
Cute doggy.


----------



## shrimpnmoss (Apr 8, 2011)

nice looking nerite...I want some now...


----------



## xjasminex (Jul 26, 2011)

Yea, like i said i have four and only two of the four are always crawling out of that tank and then i have two in a ten gallon and they never try to escape either maybe its the personality of the snail...


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

he is king of the world!


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

lol that's what I was thinking..."Who died and made you king?"


----------



## kurosuto (May 20, 2009)

whats your pH? someone told me nerites need pH >7 (my pH is 6-6.5) so i didnt order from msjinkz yet. Sad that she was sold out of the horned ones though...


----------



## ucantimagine (Jan 8, 2012)

My pH is right around 7. Inbox Msjinkzd, she'll school ya.  I think the only problem is if there is not enough calcium in the water, the snails shell will deteriorate. I will probably pick up some Mosura Excel which has calcium.


----------



## Bree (Dec 17, 2010)

kurosuto said:


> whats your pH? someone told me nerites need pH >7 (my pH is 6-6.5) so i didnt order from msjinkz yet. Sad that she was sold out of the horned ones though...


The PH where i live is upwards of 9 (yea...Insane) and all my nerites both at the petstore and at home put up with it fine. Lower PH is totally better for the shell..But they will survive in higher. ^^


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

i have a few kicking around


----------

